# Decals



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Few decals on my cruze the represent and to piss off a few... lol...

Nom nom nom

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice decals, looks good man!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I like them!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Where did you get the cruzenation decal?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where did you get the cruzenation decal?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yeah I like that one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

The cruze nation one is from a group on instagram. The guy who runs the page " cruzenataion" sells them for $5 a piece.. the other one I had made at a decal shop, but u can get it from ebay as well..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hah, diggin it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Likin' that Pac Man.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Update... if u want the cruzenation decals go threw paypal, $5 to: [email protected]
Leave name and address in the optional message, also if u want it in white red or purple. Shippin is in the US only at the moment.. any questions PM me..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

The sad thing is... a VTEC will beat a Cruze :-(

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> The sad thing is... a VTEC will beat a Cruze :-(
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not if it gets eatin first!


----------



## oakleychevyguy (Feb 22, 2015)

Can you get it anywhere else?


----------

